# Aoshima's 1-350 hijms takao with p/e



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK this is my next Project. First of all is the Kit.....










Here are the Kit Parts still in the Box......










This is what I will be using on the Kit. There are Two P/E Sets for this Kit from Gold Medals, Replacement Resin Turrets and am going to replace all the Barrels with Turned Brass Barrels......









And finally is the Reference Material I will be using.......










Now the fun begins.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have started on the Hull and to say the was good is a big misnomer. The internal Braces work well but there are some huge Gaps to fill and sand on the Hull itself. More to come soon......Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Main Deck is now on and the Illfitting Continues. The Deck comes in Two Parts with Two Deck inserts. This is probably done to account for changes in her Sisters that have been done by Aoshima. It means that there are more Deck Seems to fill....UGH......More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok the Hull Seam has now been dealt with and the Main Deck has been fitted. A lot of Putty and sanding required here also. Just some left to go around the Bow area. Some of the Deck Retaining Strips were sanded off in the Process but they will be replaced with Brass ones from the P/E set. I put her alongsdie my HMS Hood for a size comparison. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I'm looking forward to following your build! Takao class are my favorite Japanese cruisers.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Paul and thanks. Have been interstate on Holidays but am back now. Have started working on her again so will post some more Pics shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Radiotrench (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like fun! Japenese Heavy Cruisers on one of my favs cant wait to see It coming along!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice looking so far


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Have gotten back to her now after a little Break. Base Painting has now been done on the Hull and Main Deck. Because of the way she is built, I have to Detail Paint all Deck Fittings by hand because of the different Deck Colours and where the Fittings are placed. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

impressive, and beautiful box art!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Jafo. It may look impressive but it is a challenge to build with it's fit. Will keep going though as I love this class of Vessel......Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Considering the problems you've had with her I think it's looking fantastic Mark. Following your ship builds makes me want to start another, Maybe...


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave..Much appreciated. Deck Detail Painting and Drybrushing has now been done. Started adding the Brass Retaining Strips for the Lino Deck. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

All the Brass Strips have now been added except for the Bow area. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to a bit of burnout and fun with work forcing me to change Jobs, I am back into her. All the Brass Decking Strips have now been added so I start on the earnest Build of her. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking good Mark - as usual!! Sorry about the job crap, or is it a good thing?? Happened to me a couple of times and always worked out for the best. Not to get to far ahead but how are the resin turrets with barrels? I still have the New Jersey and Missouri waiting in the wings and I keep amassing aftermarket parts. Later -- Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave. Finally got back into her. Both Stacks and their P/E are now done and waiting Paint. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark, your work never ceases to amaze me. The detail you give to your ships is second to none. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave. Your work is fantastic also. Love what you have done with the Dora. Have started work on the Resin and Brass Turrets. So far they are going together really well. WIll have some Pics up shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Resin and Brass Turrets are now done. They were a joy to put together. Now to start on the Bridge Area. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Forward Superstructure is now complete. Anyone wanting to build this Kit should have plenty of Putty and Elbowgrease. More to come shortly.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Main Turrets and superstructure have now been Painted and added to the Hull. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok then. Second Decks Main Turrets, Bridge Superstructure and Stacks are now onboard. She is fighting me all the way but will get there.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lookin almost seaworthy! I really like the turrets, might have to check and see if they make them for my New Jersey. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have started on the Midship A/A and Searchlight Platform. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark I love the paint board you got there. I never thought of using the old double sided tape to hold stuff in place for spraying. I just used forceps and held them, sprayed, fiddled with another pair of forceps to set the parts down and afterwards scrubbed the hands for an hour to get the paint off. Tomorrow its off to get some tape!! You should have patented that idea. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I find it far easier to Airbrush smaller Parts this way as you decrease the Part Handling. Just use an old Board or something similar to mount them. OK the Midships Section is now done. Fir is still TERRIBLE and almost hit the Wall. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I will be using these to Upgrade the A/A Mounts.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ahh Mark -- you do realize your bordering on insanity?? 

Really though those modifications and upgrades bring all your work to a level we ship modelers "or at least me" hope to achieve. Again, lookin good Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I think sometimes Insanity is a pre-requisite in this game. Ok main A/A Mounts are now done and mount Midships. The Veteran Replacements are superb to work with but fiddly. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have started work on her Motor Launches. The Aust Dollar Coin in the Pic gives you a size reference. More to come shortly.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Motor Launches are now done except for some canvas Covers. The Pen gives you an idea of their size. More to come shortly.....CHeers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The main Motor Launches are now done and mount onboard. More to come soon.....CHeers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK back into her. The Catapaults are now onboard and the Mainmast is almost done. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After a bit of a struggle, both Main and Foremasts are now stepped. More Pics to come shortly.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok on to the next Stage. Her 9Mtree Cutters have mounted to their Davits abaft the Bridge. Rigging (The fun Part) has also started. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn man, she's really looking good. Eariler I posted a comment about the turrets and barrels. Well I can't find them for the New Jersey, I guess my computer lookin skills are showing through here, might I ask where did you get them.. Maybe they will have them for the Jersey or Missouri. I'm almost done with the Dora and those big ships are just waiting to be started. Thanks Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave. You can try Freetime Hobbies for the Barrels and Nautilus Models for the Turrets. Ok Rigging is now about half done with the fun bit to come..YUK. Here is where I am up too. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok then. The Props have now been added. The Foredeck Railings are now in place along with the Bow Leadsman's Platforms and the Boarding Ladder. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK the Stern Area is now done along with the deployed Boat Booms. ONly the Anchors, Aircraft arrangements amd weathering to go. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I've been off HT for quite some time and I'm going through old threads. This thing is awesome! I love all the extra detail that you added.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments my Friend. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------

